
Show HN: A Stupid Blog Idea - browsergap
https://jtbiggle.net/
======
browsergap
I added a correction for usernames with Capitals.

They are now published at "the tilde"

as in

[https://jtbiggle.net/~MyCapsUsername](https://jtbiggle.net/~MyCapsUsername)

------
llagerlof
The blog is an HTML inside the user directory, ok. But how to post new entries
to the blog? Manually editing the HTML?

~~~
browsergap
Yes. That way you can set it up however you like.

But perhaps it would be more useful if it restricted to using something like
markdown and automatically make a blog out of those files.

It could be easier right? How would you do it?

